# WTB Seiko Sumo



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I still want to try a Seiko Sumo and would prefer an Orange Sumo but will consider Blue or Black but I would say that Blue is my second choice, it needs to be in immaculate condition with box/papers etc and a good price.

Thanks


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Still looking and it doesn't matter if it doesn't have the boxes


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

I now have a mint blue Sumo so it would be great to get the Orange Sumo


----------

